# Spark Plug Gap



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you guys gap your plugs as the manufacturer recommends or do your own thing? Does it make a difference?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Always check the gap and yes it can make a difference and the brand can make a difference as well.


----------

